# billing complications and antepartum together????  HELP, PLEASE



## codercab (Feb 1, 2008)

OK, I completely understand when there is a medical condition that complicates a pregnancy if there is E&M documentation supporting that complication you may bill the office visit level...........but can you really do an ob no charge visit on the same day?  Rationale was that the "ob" was carved out separately.

This seems odd to me and seems like "double-dipping"....but I have nothing to back me up.  When the patient is delivered, the ob visits are then counted up.  So there can be total ob, plus several office visits.

Is this correct, if not.......does anyone have an official resource they can share with me so I know I am doing this CORRECTLY!!!


----------



## rebecca lopez (Feb 1, 2008)

*complications and Ante visits*

It would be considered double dipping. You would only code the problem visit to set out of the OB global from a  antepartum visit. If you ever get an audit the documentation of the problem has to support the prob visit.
You mentioned the counting of the office visit. Treat is regular sick visit and have the patient pay a copay at the time of the visit , you may have to explain that since she had a problem and the Doctor adressed it she needs to pay the copay. Remember you would also code the problem dx first then the V22.2 as 2nd.
Rebecca Lopez CPC


----------

